# little brother for Leo



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

I haven't posted in quite sometime. Leo is now 2.5+ years and a truly wonderful dog. We will be adding a little boy Yuppy Puppy in mid-December. For those of you that have a Yuppy Puppy what is your favorite Yuppy Puppy story? Minnime's and Cedrik's litter was born October 14th and are beautiful. This puppy will go to work with me daily as did Leo until he is fully house trained. Leo was such a breeze and we are really anticipating another wonderful Havanese addition to our family!:smile2:


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

What wonderful news! The waiting is going to be so hard. Can't wait to see pictures when you get him.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Waiting is indeed VERY hard but we are so excited to meet him! I will post pictures as soon as I get them. The litter had 3 boys and 2 girls. It will be a while before we know the exact boy puppy that will be ours but we couldn't be happier!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Congrats! Just in time for Christmas!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Yes just in time for the holidays which are actually a quiet time for us. I will be off work for 2 weeks and festivities are very low key. This will provide an opportunity for the new puppy to settle in nicely. When I return to work, the puppy will go with me for several months as did Leo. Once he has grown up a bit and is house trained then he'll transition into staying home more. Trips to the office will then be a couple times a week then rather than every day. I am much more relaxed about this second Havanese. I know I can handle the house training, grooming and other puppy stuff and I know how lovely Leo is as a grown dog so I am really looking forward to 2 years out when the new little guy is also a lovely grown Havanese. As adorable as puppies are they are so much work!


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Super excited for you. You've done such a great job with Leo so I'm sure the new one will go very well too. It'll be fun to hear about all the adventures of your expanded brood (and see lots of pics!). Congrats!


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Oh lucky you, I am so excited for you.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

How exciting!!! Leo is going to have such fun with his little brother! My two are inseparable.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

We really are excited about the new addition. I didn't even get an eye roll from DH! I think he was surprised by how much he enjoys Leo!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

We would have three if it wasn't for all the grooming involved.


----------



## Nicm (Feb 28, 2014)

Congrats on your lil bro for Leo!! Two is awesome!! 

Take care

Nic Darla & Heidi


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

What a great Christmas present that will be!


----------



## Laurmann2000 (Sep 12, 2015)

That's really exciting. The waiting is so hard but the anticipation can also be fun.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Little brother delayed! So we are having a lovely week at the beach except that yesterday morning when I headed out to walk Leo I fell and broke my right wrist! I will have to see an orthopedic specialist this week to see if surgery is going to be required. Anyway I decided "little brother" would need to wait until I am healed. 
Also had Leo cut down into a short puppy cut because I knew there was no way I could keep him combed and tangle free with just my left hand!


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

Sorry about your wrist and the delay! Wishing you fast healing.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

So sorry to hear you broke your wrist.  Hope you mend quickly! The puppy cut was a great idea!


----------



## Laurmann2000 (Sep 12, 2015)

Im so sorry to hear about your wrist and the puppy delay. I hope you heal quickly and won't need surgery. Sending healing thoughts your way.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Sorry to hear about your wrist. Get Well Soon so you can be ready for those puppy kisses!


----------



## Nicm (Feb 28, 2014)

Get well soon! Im sure Leo looks cute with his pup cut too! 

Nic Darla & Heidi


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Thank you all for the well wishes. Maybe we'll be set for a Spring puppy!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Oh I'm so sorry to hear about your wrist! Get well soon.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Spring will be a good time for a puppy!


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

So sorry to hear about your injury. You must be bummed, but you're smart to wait until it heals to get a new puppy. Good luck!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Thank you all. Yes disappointed about the delay in adding a puppy but know I couldn't manage all a puppy needs without being fully functional myself. All things in time!


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Spring is a good time for a puppy and xmas can be hectic. Maybe it is for the best and your puppy will be the one waiting for you later.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Exciting news! So I broke my wrist on 10/22 while on vacation at Topsail Beach. That derailed my puppy plans or so I thought. With the expertise of an amazing orthopedic surgeon (hand specialist and plastic surgeon at Wake Forest Baptist Hospital I am healing with lightening speed! No cast/splint, minimal scarring where the plate was put in my wrist and rapidly returning to full function. I can type, write, feed and dress myself, comb and brush Leo, and many other things just 3 weeks after surgery! Anyway Carol Croop, Premiere Havanese, touched base in response to an earlier inquiry. Susan Atwell's Isis and Carol's MJ had produce a lively litter and there was a little Black and Tan male puppy available. So Leo will be getting a new little brother this Saturday after all. He was born 9/7/15 and is 10 weeks old. Carolina keeping one of the litter boys and the other one will also live in NC. Any thoughts about a name?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Pucks104 said:


> Exciting news! So I broke my wrist on 10/22 while on vacation at Topsail Beach. That derailed my puppy plans or so I thought. With the expertise of an amazing orthopedic surgeon (hand specialist and plastic surgeon at Wake Forest Baptist Hospital I am healing with lightening speed! No cast/splint, minimal scarring where the plate was put in my wrist and rapidly returning to full function. I can type, write, feed and dress myself, comb and brush Leo, and many other things just 3 weeks after surgery! Anyway Carol Croop, Premiere Havanese, touched base in response to an earlier inquiry. Susan Atwell's Isis and Carol's MJ had produce a lively litter and there was a little Black and Tan male puppy available. So Leo will be getting a new little brother this Saturday after all. He was born 9/7/15 and is 10 weeks old. Carolina keeping one of the litter boys and the other one will also live in NC. Any thoughts about a name?


No idea on a name, but so STINKIN' CUTE!!! Glad to hear you are mending so well too! Congrats on being a "new mommy!"


----------



## Laurmann2000 (Sep 12, 2015)

Well that's just fabulous news all around. Congratulations. The little puppy is adorable. I love his coloring. Names are so personal but here are some suggestions:
Grover
Orion
Rocket
Neelix
Harley
Digit
Gullies
Hawk
Julien
Presto
Puck
Royce
Chester
Boris
Spanky
Ruben
Quincy


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Thanks guys! Carol mentioned he is a bit mischievous so maybe Puck would be a good name. Also my husband has always been s huge Shakespeare aficionado! We'll see once we've had a few days with him!


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

He looks like he's ready to take on the world! What a great face!

Congrats to you, both on your fast recovery and the new pup!

I think he will reveal his name to you, though Puck is a great little name for an impish little boy.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

How exciting! Glad you are feeling better. He is sooo cute!


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

You already have one little lion named Leo, how about another named Cecil in honor of the lion killed earlier this year that was a true leader of his pride and had plenty of attitude.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

So good to hear your are making a speedy recovery! Your little puppy is just darling!  I'm not very good with names, but I have always liked Snicker's. Truffles would have been Snicker's if she had been a boy. I think Marley is a cute name too. Will be looking forward to more pictures of your little guy!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Ollie"s Mom said:


> You already have one little lion named Leo, how about another named Cecil in honor of the lion killed earlier this year that was a true leader of his pride and had plenty of attitude.


That's a great suggestion!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Pucks104 said:


> That's a great suggestion!


I love that idea!!!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Congratulations! He is just the cutest ever! I had a heck of a time picking name for Willow. Sorry I can't help with that.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Hi all, we are home and settled. Puppy has met the other dogs and doesn't seem phased at all. They have given him a good sniff over and seem to think he'll do!
He is a great little traveler, ate, drink and used his pee pad once we got home. Has settled in his expen and everyone is calm and happy. Couldn't have asked for a better first day. 
😀


----------



## Nicm (Feb 28, 2014)

Awwww just read you got Leo a brother in spite of your wrist!! He is so cute he's gonna be a great playmate Im sure! Ha my first name is Rory I go by Nicole (Nic) my middle name on the net why not Rory yes Im a Leo too LOL!! Good Luck what a cute lil guy he is!

Nic Darla & Heidi:grin2::grin2:


----------



## Laurmann2000 (Sep 12, 2015)

So glad all went well today. I was thinking of you. Keep us posted and congratulations!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Leo and little brother getting to know each other.


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

Hope new puppy pics are soon to follow. Congratulations!


----------



## Laurmann2000 (Sep 12, 2015)

Awww, they look so cute. Leo looks so gentle. I love how the two are such opposites in color. How fun. I have to say I'm quite envious. I can't wait till I can get a Havanese.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Leo and ? Are all ready playing with each other. My big dogs, Porter and Becca, have sniffed him over thoroughly and don't seem to intimidate him at all. He slept through the night in his little crate on the bed from 9:30pm to 5:30 am and didn't even bark at my husband when he came to bed much later. Eating and drinking, no accidents and minimal whining. Just a thoroughly lovely first night and morning. :smile2:


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Hope everything continues to go smoothly with the transition. Sounds like a perfect puppy!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

What a sweet little face.


----------



## Laurmann2000 (Sep 12, 2015)

Look at that face! He's adorable and sound perfectly behaved.


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

Great picture! Love his face and those eyebrows!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Sounds like things are starting out great for all of you. Enjoy your new puppy!


----------

